# Kinder Morgan Energy Partners LP (KMP)



## SkyFall (Jun 19, 2012)

The stock did well lately, well since 2009 it's going up (I know like most stocks) but KMP has a yield of 6.67% :congratulatory: anyone is holding it?


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

SkyFall said:


> The stock did well lately, well since 2009 it's going up (I know like most stocks) but KMP has a yield of 6.67% :congratulatory: anyone is holding it?


Don't forget that it's LP and you will be paying about 40% withholding tax _"Limited Partnership Units will also withhold taxes within an RRSP. Income from this type of investment is generally subject to 39.6% withholding when paid to a non-resident of the US. Tax on his type of income is not reduced by the tax treaty, and the RRSP exemption does not apply. "_ This is why I'm watching KMI, wanted to buy today in low 35's, but stock was up today


----------



## SkyFall (Jun 19, 2012)

oh i didnt know that thank you very much


----------



## PuckiTwo (Oct 26, 2011)

gibor said:


> Don't forget that it's LP and you will be paying about 40% withholding tax _"Limited Partnership Units will also withhold taxes within an RRSP. Income from this type of investment is generally subject to 39.6% withholding when paid to a non-resident of the US. Tax on his type of income is not reduced by the tax treaty, and the RRSP exemption does not apply. "_ This is why I'm watching KMI, wanted to buy today in low 35's, but stock was up today


Gibor, thank you for the very helpful information. I have been watching KMP and KMI for a while and wondered which one to buy eventually. Guess I need to do more due diligence. Your post is another example for the excellence of CMF.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

if company has options they'd be ok, though. No NR withholding tax on the gains/losses. 

gibor i know i know they are nothing but f%$#@.


----------

